# Discovering you have a health issue?



## Back to Nature (Mar 27, 2013)

I went into the hospital to get my heart checked out and instead out I have a thyroid and liver imbalance. The doctor was kinda unsympathetic, saying it's not serious and pretty much implied that I was overreacting. I know it's not that serious, but wouldn't you be upset too? No teenager wants to hear they have medical problems already...


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 27, 2013)

If you do have a thyroid imbalance, you need to see an indocrinologist.  That is a doctor that specializes in abnormalities in the hormones that the liver, thyroid and other organs produce.

Don't fool around with someone who isn't a specialist in a field.  It's OK to see an MD if you have a run of the mill medical problem, but if you have something out of the ordinary go see a specialist.

DonnaBelle


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 27, 2013)

*I agree with the above post, and of course I would be upset! Health is nothing to fool around with, if you think about it that's all you really and truly have in life. I know it's been said before, but I can't emphasize enough about healthy diet. The food you eat is the number 1 contributor to how healthy you are. Eat lots of fruits and veggies and eat organically. Look up the paleo diet, gerson institute, and I'll post a link to a really cool video I saw the other day.  *


----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> If you do have a thyroid imbalance, you need to see an indocrinologist.  That is a doctor that specializes in abnormalities in the hormones that the liver, thyroid and other organs produce.
> 
> Don't fool around with someone who isn't a specialist in a field.  It's OK to see an MD if you have a run of the mill medical problem, but if you have something out of the ordinary go see a specialist.
> 
> DonnaBelle


x2


----------



## Cricket (Mar 27, 2013)

x2.  At least finding out early, you'll be able to deal with it before damage is done?  good luck!


----------



## Back to Nature (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, I had originally gonna to the hospital to check for heart issues. I have to make an appointment to look into it further. What confuses me is, the hospital said some of my symptoms point to hyperthyroidism, and some point to hypothyroidism. Obviously I can't have both at once, so... :/

I have started to try to eat healthier. I might set up an appointment with a nutritionist after I figure out exactly what's wrong, and get a diet plan made. I like to pretend I know everything about my own nutrition, but now that my health is involved I'd better call a pro.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 28, 2013)

*I can't find that link, but check out "Natural News" there are so many amazing articles on there about health, nutrition, eating, etc.... you could read for hours and learn A LOT. *


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 28, 2013)

I can understand you being concerned and upset and it is a big deal to you - because it's happening to you!  Sorry the Dr. forgot to go to "bedside manor" school.  

The Thyroid controls MANY very important things within your body.  I have been dealing with effects of not having a thyroid for about 14 years now.  It really is possible that you are showing signs of both "hypo" and 'hyper".  If your thyroid is not fuctioning properly, a lot of other things are effected and thus can give you the same symptoms.  Does that make sense?  

I don't tell you that to scare you.  But rather so that you know if you hear contraditions, if they put you on medication, take you off medication, try this and try that;  even with an endocrinologist, it is a tight rope to walk and usually takes time to fine tune.  

and x3 on what the others said.

You are young and if you make changes in the way you eat now you will be better off for it and hopefully your friends and family will learn something from you too making them healthier!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm friends with a lot of doctors and know they are not always the best at explaining things in comforting ways, but try to look at it as the doctor trying to tell you it wasn't serious because he/she didn't want you to worry rather than them ignoring your feelings. Everyone has their own "normal" values so just because the labwork might look a little off balance doesn't necessarily mean it is not normal for you. Did the doctor refer you to a specialist? If not you should ask for to be referred to an endocrinologist. I think having symptoms of hyper and hypo thyroidism is a sign of one of the specific types of hypothyroidism (hashimotos maybe? I'm not a doctor!) so it certainly couldn't hurt to get a more thorough examination from someone who may be able to explain things to you better.


----------



## Back to Nature (Mar 28, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> I'm friends with a lot of doctors and know they are not always the best at explaining things in comforting ways, but try to look at it as the doctor trying to tell you it wasn't serious because he/she didn't want you to worry rather than them ignoring your feelings. Everyone has their own "normal" values so just because the labwork might look a little off balance doesn't necessarily mean it is not normal for you. Did the doctor refer you to a specialist? If not you should ask for to be referred to an endocrinologist. I think having symptoms of hyper and hypo thyroidism is a sign of one of the specific types of hypothyroidism (hashimotos maybe? I'm not a doctor!) so it certainly couldn't hurt to get a more thorough examination from someone who may be able to explain things to you better.


I looked up some stuff and thought it might be Hashimoto's. I obviously don't know though. The hospital just told me to see a doctor to get a more detailed examination. I'm hoping they are wrong, but apparently my liver enzymes are off too. No idea why? So I figure I'd better check it out. 

I'm only seventeen (18 on the second of April!) so I have plenty of time for lifestyle changes. I'd better start eating more produce, even if I don't have a thyroid problem. I'm confused. I have an appointment for the third so hopefully they will do a detailed test and tell me EXACTLY what is wrong.



> it is a tight rope to walk and usually takes time to fine tune.


Good thing I have Blue Cross then...


----------

